# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Lithuanian food

## way2lithuania

Some people say it is too fat. But if it is, why Lithuanian people are so thin and good looking? 
Because they enjoy the food, but not swallow it! 

Have you ever tasted something? Share your experience  :Good Job:

----------


## way2lithuania

By the way, here you may see receipts of the most popular Lithuanian dishes:
http://www.way2lithuania.com/en/trav...food-and-drink

Skanaus!

----------


## Damian

Do You know this meal : KUTIA ?

----------


## sawyer

We love it, the whole world loves it. Did you know?
check on wiki
upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cd/Ruskie.jpg

----------

